# Please Help with armature winds



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

I did a search and could not find much on armature winds. Could any of you share your thoughts on the different winds (gauge and length) such as a BSRT 8' 36.5. Which do you prefer for which class, setup, type of car, race and why? Also What would be the difference between say a 6' 36.5 wind vs a 7' 36.5 wind or if the lengths were the same - say a 7' 35 wind vs a 7' 36.5 wind. Is there a difference between a BSRT vs Slottech vs a custom wind by Wizzard. The two primary chassis I am using are the G3 and the 440X2. Thank you in advance.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

try slotmonsters,there are some guys there who wind and balance their own arms


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

> your thoughts on the different winds (gauge and length) such as a BSRT 8' 36.5


8' of 36.5g was a popular wind with cars that has only ceramic magnets back in the day before polymer magnets came along.



> What would be the difference between say a 6' 36.5 wind vs a 7' 36.5 wind or if the lengths were the same


The actual difference is one foot of wire. The 6' wind would have higher rpms because of less weight. The 7' wind would have more torque because of more weight and power thru the magnetic field.



> say a 7' 35 wind vs a 7' 36.5 wind.


The only difference is the one and a half gauge of wire. Back to less wire, more rpms, and more wire, more torque and power.

The reality is which one are you more comfortable and capable of driving? I have race with guys that choose a more conservative wind and win a race versus guys choose a radical wind and can't react fast enough to slow down for a turn.



> Is there a difference between a BSRT vs Slottech vs a custom wind by Wizzard.


1. Difference is cost.
2. Difference in the size of the commutator.
3. Difference on the how solder points are on the commutator.
4. How they are balanced. Some are static balanced (sitting still) and others are dynamically balanced. (while spinning).
5. Other than the above is the finish.



> The two primary chassis I am using are the G3 and the 440X2.


You failed to mention what are the classes you are using the G3 & X2.


----------

